# Unable to get IP address via wireless - wired OK



## engeeaitch (Nov 7, 2008)

I am in a house with five computers successfully connected by wireless to a router.
Recently, the router was reset. All the computers were able to re-connect again without any problems, except one, which now seems unable to get an address from the router, and uses an autoconfiguration IP address instead.

The computer that is not working is running Vista SP1 (but other Vista computers are connected). All adapters are set to 'Obtain automatic IP address'

I have since carried out the following tests:

- Connected the computer via ethernet cable: All OK.
- Whilst still connected, enable the wireless connection: All OK.
- Disconnect the ethernet cable, and keep the wireless connection active: All OK.
- Disconnect the wireless connection, and then restart the wireless connection: No IP address.

I have reset the IP stack using...

netsh winsock reset catalog
netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log

... but this has made no difference.

I have removed the wireless connection from 'Manage wireless networks' and reconnected, but this made no difference.

I have turned off the firewall temporarily, but this has made no difference.

It seems as if the wireless connection is unable to obtain a DHCP address via wireless, but is
able to obtain an address from the wired connection.

Can anyone suggest where to go next please?

I have attached the network status from the computer when connected (i.e when the wired and wireless connections were active):

 Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Claire>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Claire-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : config

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : config
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-7E-2F-C5-FE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3d71:163:85a0:e9ce%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 03 November 2008 21:30:29
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 04 November 2008 21:30:29
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : config
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D3-55-17-88
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ece4:fe20:229b:33d9%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.65(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 03 November 2008 09:05:40
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 04 November 2008 21:05:40
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : config
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.config
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Claire>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.65] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
CLAIRE-PC <00> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <00> GROUP Registered
CLAIRE-PC <20> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <1E> GROUP Registered
MSHOME <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.64] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
CLAIRE-PC <00> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <00> GROUP Registered
CLAIRE-PC <20> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <1E> GROUP Registered


----------



## Lucky5tar (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm confused... the topic title says you can't get a wired connection, but you say you can't get a wireless connection?

Do you wish to connect this PC by wired or wireless?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You appear to have both wired and wireless connections, what's the exact issue? How about an IPCONFIG /ALL display when the issue actually occurs?


----------



## engeeaitch (Nov 7, 2008)

Doh.... The title should read 'Unable to get IP address via wireless - wired OK.' Apologies.

I can only get a wireless connection, if I first connect via wired. If I don't connect via wired, the wireless adapter ends up with an autoconfigured IP address, which won't connect to the router.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, the easy part was fixing the title. 

Disable ALL encryption and MAC filtering on the router.

Disconnect the wired connection, then do this.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

Try to connect with the wireless and post the following information again.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## engeeaitch (Nov 7, 2008)

I had already tried resetting the IP stack (see OP). At the moment, I can't turn off encryption because of the other users on the network, but I don't think that this is the problem, because I can successfully use the wireless connection (if I first get an IP address from the wired connection).

Here is what happens when the cable is disconnected and then the wireless is disconnected and then restarted.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Claire>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Claire-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-7E-2F-C5-FE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3d71:163:85a0:e9ce%9(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.233.206(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : config
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D3-55-17-88
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{7689D157-F0B9-48DA-8B0C-235DB4510
B51}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.config
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## engeeaitch (Nov 7, 2008)

Anyone got any suggestions as to where to go next?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Try to get rid of the 6TO4 adapter. I'm not sure just how to do it. Try in Device Manager and try in each connection's properties in Network Connections


----------



## engeeaitch (Nov 7, 2008)

I managed to find the 6TO4 adapter (Device Manager - show hidden devices), and disabled it, but it made no difference. Any more ideas?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"Bump" once a day until JohnWill gets back.  (I haven't seen a post from him since Friday.)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I was on vacation for a couple of days, but I'm still trying to figure out what you should do next.  We can try the compatibility fixes, just to see if they have any effect.

Changes that may help to increase the compatibility of Vista with older networking devices:

*Disable the IP Helper service:*

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "services.msc" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Scroll down to the IP Helper service, right click on it and select Properties
3. In the dropdown box that says "Automatic" or "Manual", set it to Disabled and then click on "Apply"
4. Then click on "Stop" to stop the service from running in the current session
5. Click OK to exit the dialog

*Disable IPv6:*

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "*ncpa.cpl*" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Right click on each network connection and select "Properties"
3. Remove the checkmark from the box next to "Internet Protocol Version 6 (TCP/IPv6)
4. Click OK to exit the dialog

_NOTE: You should do this for each network connection._

*Disable the DHCP Broadcast Flag:*

Link: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/928233

 Hold the Windows key and type R, enter *regedit* and press Enter.
Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{GUID}
In this registry path, click the (GUID) subkey to be updated.
If the key DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag does not exist, use the Edit menu, point to New, and then click DWORD (32-bit) Value. In the New Value #1 box, type DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then press ENTER. _If the key exists, skip this step_.
Right-click DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then click Modify.
In the Value data box, type 0, and then click OK.
Close Registry Editor.
_NOTE: You should do this for each and every GUID subkey._
NOTE2: (GUID) is a mnemonic for the individual subkeys, the actual text "GUID" does not appaer.

The only program I'm aware of that currently relies on IPv6 is the new Windows Meeting Space. The first 2 changes will cause that program not to work - but will leave all of your normal (IPv4) connections unaffected. If it causes problems that you can't overcome, simply revert back to the original settings.


----------



## Lucky5tar (Aug 2, 2008)

Reboot your PC, then connect the wireless. If it doesn't work,go to start->run and type in "cmd" and press return.

In the black box type in *ipconfig/release*, wait about 5 seconds, then type in *ipconfig/renew*


----------



## engeeaitch (Nov 7, 2008)

This is a follow on from the following thread - the computer in question is remote, and I have been unable to get access until today, hence the delay.

http://forums.techguy.org/networking/766773-unable-get-ip-address-via.html

I have done all of the suggestions from the previous thread, but this made no difference. I have now done some more testing and found the following:

The laptop in question is running Vista SP1. It is attempting to connect to a shared wireless router.

It is able to successfully connect to the router using a wired connection.

If a wired connection is made, and the wireless connection is established, this is successful, even if the wired connection is then removed.

When the router is set to WPA only, it is able to successfully connect.

When the router is set to WPA2 only, Vista reports that there is limited connectivity - i.e. no connection to the internet.

When the router is set to WPA + WPA2, the laptop attempts to connect using WPA2-Personal and this fails. If the laptop is configured to connect using WPA, then the connection is successful.

Other laptop users in the house running Vista are able to successfully connect using WPA2.

The laptop is able to connect successfully to other wireless networks, using WPA2 AES.

It would seem as though WPA2 on this particular laptop is not working. Any suggestions?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've merged the threads, in the future you can ask for a closed thread to be reopened if necessary.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You are saying that after making a wired connection, the WPA2 connection is successful, then disconnecting the wired connection leaves the WPA2 connection working properly?

The only thing that comes to mind is the wireless drivers at this point, though I'm not sure why this particular behavior would occur. This is certainly an oddity.


----------



## engeeaitch (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes - in summary:

The laptop connects using WPA.
It does not connect using WPA2.
It connects using a wired connection.
If a WPA2 connection is started whilst the wired connection is in place, it will continue to operate once the wire has been disconnected.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I can think of nothing other than John's last post. Make sure you have from the laptop manufacturer's web site the latest wireless driver. If you already have the latest driver, use Device Manager to uninstall it, then Restart and let Windows install it again.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd give up and just use WPA.


----------

